# New to Wildwood Crest area



## John McD (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm vacationing in Wildwood Crest for the first time next week and am looking for places to fish, both surf and bay from shore. Best tides, baits, lures, I'm not fishing for anything specific, just looking for some action.


----------



## Eric G (Nov 15, 2000)

Lots of places to go!! Assumming your gonna shore fish, so-

Sunset Lake (bayfront), Wildwood Crest
Under the Rio Grande (Rt. 47) Bridge
New York Ave jetty in N. Wildwood behind the Mc Donalds
The Two Mile Bridge/beach between WWC and Cape May
The NW Toll Bridge between NW and Stone Harbor
The Free Bridge between Stone Harbor and N. Wildwood
The half pier under the NW causeway bridge (not a night time spot for the kids if you know what I mean )
Should you need maps of these areas, see www.stripercam.com click on maps.

Should you like to rental a skiff, see Pier 47 Marina on the Wildwood causeway between the Rt. 47 Bridge into Wildwood and the Parkway. www.pier47.com


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Eric,

Thanks for those to links. My family and I have been spending our summers in Wildwood Crest since 93.

I'm always on the lookout for more information and the map from stripercam is particularly helpful.

Thanks again.

DH


----------

